# Stressed from sg



## cvalley (Feb 4, 2013)

So I have battled ALL winter with SG on their zones. I have worked since 09 doing grass cuts and until this season snow removal. Although, I grossed approximately 100K each year, I feel that I was spinning my wheels for nothing. 

I have been getting 35.00 per grass cut with anywhere from 70-120 grass cuts in past years. The zones were huge and I ran my 06 F250 into the ground because of all the miles I drove for them. 

I started working on Monday for the 2013 season. They had tried to give me 189 orders to start! I told them that I would not do their entire zone. They told me to take it or leave it. I left it and my regional called right back and allowed me to only work in certain counties. (this absolutely shocked me that they folded, but then found out that they only have one other guy and he is capped out currently in this zone). 

To make a already long story short, I started going to these properties, two trucks, three guys plus, me. 35.00 per property to do an "Inititial Grass Cut" But of course, they want all the leaves, sticks, debris etc removed. They pay extra for bushes but of course they are all overgrown. 

Out of the 50 I did in the first three days, 20 were so bad, that I couldn't even do work at them, many needed a spring cleanup (SG will say that they'll pay you to remove leaves BUT, they will always cut your pricing). I'm sick of the crap work and treatment. Today, I told my regional I want more money to do this work. She told me she would request it but said that anyone that did request it would be denied. If the properties just needed mowing that would be fine, but these properties are TRASHED. 1 hour or so for many properties (and that isn't even doing a great job).

I sat down with the wife, told her how I felt about SG. She absolutely hates them. They've sucked the life out of me. I did the ICPI and NCMA certifications for pavers and walls in the past few years and figure it's time to jump into that realm instead of mowing all day every day and then coming home at night and sitting in front of the computer for 5 hours. 18 hour days suck and I'm happy to be rid of SG and crap pay. I hope I didn't just plow my business under, but I'd rather try another more local strategy than driving over an hour to get to my first stop in the morning.

Thanks for listening to my rant. I hope others see a guy who was running 2 trucks for 4+ years for SG, finally realized they aren't worth the money.

One last thing. Anyone feel any better working for AMS rather than SG. I am signed up and their zone is VERY local for me. I am sure they have issues, but are they any better than SG?


----------



## Sicoupe06 (Jan 4, 2013)

Many of us will need therapy after we quit SG....


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Last year we got HUD rates minus discount on lawns in our zone. This year they lowered price, but luckily they also pulled all the lawns away from me to give to grass only vendors(at a much lower price, of course). They did that last year but a week later I got them back because the grass only vendor couldn't cover the area. 

Initials are almost always an issue - can you call from site to get higher approvals? This saves a considerable amount of time versus having to go back to the property.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

cvalley said:


> I sat down with the wife, told her how I felt about SG. She absolutely hates them. They've sucked the life out of me. ... instead of mowing all day every day and then coming home at night and sitting in front of the computer for 5 hours. 18 hour days suck and I'm happy to be rid of SG and crap pay. I hope I didn't just plow my business under, but I'd rather try another more local strategy than driving over an hour to get to my first stop in the morning.


Listen to your wife. Wives can have very good instincts about things like this. You are no good to her as you are. People that have your work ethic don't put themselves out of business for telling a low paying high volume slave driver/customers to talk a walk. Everything you wrote above could have been written by many numerous other folks on this forum. You will realize, probably later this year that you should have cut them loose even sooner.


----------



## Dnmceo17 (Oct 7, 2012)

:thumbup:You Did the right thing Step out on faith you will never Fall My Friend!
Your wife was so right!:yes:
The therapist side of me says find your passion and do it and stick to it it will pay off in the long run!!! Be Well and be Happy:lol:

Dnmceo


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

Just did the 6 hour "training / test" with FAS they have yesterday and everyone was talking trash about Safeguard. FAS seems like it will be a good company. They ask for so much more paper work upfront. They take 6 hours telling you about every aspect of their company and **** and then send you practice orders to get in. I love this, I think it should be even harder to get in this industry because it keeps the prices high. SG lets anyone in.


----------



## warranpiece (Jun 15, 2012)

Safeguard is just the worst. If you knew what they were beign paid while giving you 35 bucks you would strap a bomb to your chest and run into their headquarters.

100k gross before 3 people and all that equipment? Yikes man. That is not even close to worth it. You could work in retail and do better. We fired them, and they call weekly. SG has ran through and abused most all fo their vendors. They went to "regional" vendors now who hire the CL crowd and do everything illegally putting all of the liability on themselves, and usually just trying to get away with screwing SG to make a buck. 

My favorite part of your story is that the lady said she would ask for the increase, but it would be denied. Why even ask? Hilarious.

AMS is also terrible. While they are no safeguard, they want home inspection and cleaning to accompany every recut. So every recut is a recut and maid service. Plus they pay an effective 90 days out.

I wouldn't do it, but its your dime.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Zoly said:


> Just did the 6 hour "training / test" with FAS they have yesterday and everyone was talking trash about Safeguard. FAS seems like it will be a good company. They ask for so much more paper work upfront. They take 6 hours telling you about every aspect of their company and **** and then send you practice orders to get in. I love this, I think it should be even harder to get in this industry because it keeps the prices high. SG lets anyone in.


Im not sure if your being sarcastic or not, but their is a reason FAS is looking for vendors! Everybody quit! They have been abused, and moved on. It used to be near impossible to get in with them, now they cant keep anyone! Just lost another one a few day ago.

Good luck, and be prepared to bend over............:lol:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

cvalley said:


> I feel that I was spinning my wheels for nothing.
> 
> I have been getting 35.00 per grass cut with anywhere from 70-120 grass cuts in past years. The zones were huge and I ran my 06 F250 into the ground because of all the miles I drove for them.
> 
> ...






I don't mean to be harsh but it took 4 years????????????????????????

I hope your next money loosing lesson doesn't take 4 years. 
We've all had em, thats what makes us jaded and skeptical of pretty much all the companies out there offering work.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Zoly said:


> Just did the 6 hour "training / test" with FAS they have yesterday and everyone was talking trash about Safeguard. FAS seems like it will be a good company. They ask for so much more paper work upfront. They take 6 hours telling you about every aspect of their company and **** and then send you practice orders to get in. I love this, I think it should be even harder to get in this industry because it keeps the prices high. SG lets anyone in.





JDRM said:


> Im not sure if your being sarcastic or not, but their is a reason FAS is looking for vendors! Everybody quit! They have been abused, and moved on. It used to be near impossible to get in with them, now they cant keep anyone! Just lost another one a few day ago.
> 
> Good luck, and be prepared to bend over............:lol:







They tried to get me yesterday. 


I held firm and didn't give in. lol


Yes I am jaded and skeptical, proud of it.


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

The worst thing you could ever do in this business is let it eat you up. If things dont seem right,if you second guess yourself and if your wife sees it also.


Step away, they are not the only company out there. :thumbup:


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

BPWY said:


> They tried to get me yesterday.
> 
> 
> I held firm and didn't give in. lol
> ...


Well, I hope they aren't bad :O. I haven't heard much at all about FAS on here or from anyone else so I was hoping it was good. Their software seems good and they had their QC guys, the vendor coordinator, etc. All talk to a few applicants live through their training thing.

They laid everything out and to be honest guys. Even when I was with SG, apart from their prices I have never had a charge back or a cut down on my debris. I think the primary reason for this is from reading so many stories and remembering all the little things they nitpick about. Any FAS horror stories? We all know from that other thread that there a ****ty ass shady contractors and they're ruining the industry. The proof required I think is necessary.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Zoly said:


> Well, I hope they aren't bad :O. I haven't heard much at all about FAS on here or from anyone else so I was hoping it was good. Their software seems good and they had their QC guys, the vendor coordinator, etc. All talk to a few applicants live through their training thing.
> 
> They laid everything out and to be honest guys. Even when I was with SG, apart from their prices I have never had a charge back or a cut down on my debris. I think the primary reason for this is from reading so many stories and remembering all the little things they nitpick about. Any FAS horror stories? We all know from that other thread that there a ****ty ass shady contractors and they're ruining the industry. The proof required I think is necessary.


Get ready for lots of cube count cuts, stupid QC call backs, their QC guys have a need to justify their position, so they will make sure they find something. They used to be a great company to work for, now their prices are a third of what they were. 

Some still make it work, but most quit. I know of at least 10 contractors that quit over the BS, and another 10 getting ready to quit! Did they mention they charge you $2 an invoice? 

Good luck anyway! I would probably try it myself if I didnt know so much about them. I dont have all day to go on.........


----------



## cvalley (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank you for all the responses so far and I am looking forward to many more. One thing I want to make clear. It's not that I wasn't making money from SG, it was the stress. It was the 6 am - 5/6 pm work in the field, then shower eat and jump on computer to do orders for 4-5 more hours. 8-10 hours Saturday and then again on Sunday (if I didn't have someone to do the orders for me then). 

The breaking point was the Initial grass cuts. In past years these properties were clean and you had some minor touch up work and hedges (which was additional charge). We also, we paid double than what a regular grass cut was due to the minor extras. Last year they got rid of the double for an initials, but they were all cleaned. This year they are absolute pig stys. Every single one of them. I had abandoned cars in yards, trash, downed trees. No one has even been to these properties yet. You could see the trash inside, etc.

I got up, did three cleanups today and was home by 430 pm. I cannot tell you the last time this occured in the spring. My phone, rang a few times today and we got more cleanups. As long as the work continues to come in, my family and I will do well and I will have a little more sanity in my life.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

CValley - "*Stressed from sg* "
Good for you... if their takin advantage of you..."fk'em, life's too
short for the headaches of pain-in-the ass people.


----------



## warranpiece (Jun 15, 2012)

Zoly said:


> Well, I hope they aren't bad :O. I haven't heard much at all about FAS on here or from anyone else so I was hoping it was good. Their software seems good and they had their QC guys, the vendor coordinator, etc. All talk to a few applicants live through their training thing.
> 
> They laid everything out and to be honest guys. Even when I was with SG, apart from their prices I have never had a charge back or a cut down on my debris. I think the primary reason for this is from reading so many stories and remembering all the little things they nitpick about. Any FAS horror stories? We all know from that other thread that there a ****ty ass shady contractors and they're ruining the industry. The proof required I think is necessary.


FAS in my opinion used to be one of the better ones out there. Now they are barely a player. Circling the drain in my opinion.


----------



## idaho (Oct 20, 2012)

"The breaking point was the Initial grass cuts. In past years these properties were clean and you had some minor touch up work and hedges (which was additional charge). We also, we paid double than what a regular grass cut was due to the minor extras. Last year they got rid of the double for an initials, but they were all cleaned. This year they are absolute pig stys. Every single one of them. I had abandoned cars in yards, trash, downed trees. No one has even been to these properties yet. You could see the trash inside, etc."

reason there is still debris this year on a lot of these homes is they decided not to seperate grass cut and keep it all in one area so PP and reo are in the same batches. Of course they did inform about cutting around debris and also that this was happening in several emails, cc calls etc... One of the biggest complaint I see from people start from assumption instead of reading the work order or calling in


----------

